# New Sub Board for PAPAI - LBGT



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Good Morning Ladies,   

A new sub board has been added to your area for all Pregnancy and Parenting chat. When you click into the LBGT area you should be able to see the new sub board LBGT Pregnancy and Parenting. Also you may have noticed you have been amalgamated with a new Support Area, namely Donor Conception and Surrogacy Support.

Any queries please drop me a PM
  
Thanks
Shelley x


----------

